# What are the odds on this motor for the US Cruze?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm betting ZERO. 

2.0 Turbo Ecotec In New Astra OPC Uses Fortified Turbo Setup: Feature Spotlight | GM Authority

That's over 21 psi of boost folks.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Didn't the old T/C cobalt SS hit 26?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Didn't the old T/C cobalt SS hit 26?


No. Stock, the LNF would boost up to 15psi max. Trifecta's tune was 23psi and it was making more HP and a lot more torque than that engine.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Unfortunately about zero. GM needs to get a higher-output motor soon, or else the Cruze is going to lose relevance. Sheesh, the Dart is coming with as much power as a tuned Cruze and 41 mpg highway. 

And, a Cruze with IRS, HiPerStruts, and this motor? That would be a $27-28k car. Even with a bigger motor only, it would still be a $26k car. Or, just out of the price range of most budget enthusiasts.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nearly 300 hp on a front drive car will require some serious chassis and suspension upgrades. Like sciphi noted probably looking at close to 30K. Not so sure I would drop $30K on a 4cyl FWD car.


----------



## whatsstuckk5 (Mar 4, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Nearly 300 hp on a front drive car will require some serious chassis and suspension upgrades. Like sciphi noted probably looking at close to 30K. Not so sure I would drop $30K on a 4cyl FWD car.


why would you if you are lookin for performance? slight style changes to it, along with a name change, and either rwd or awd and its a go. doing that to the cruze would be pretty dumb imo. at some point you have to separate it to be something else when you change most of the car...and who wants a car that ranges from 15K$ to 30K$? not I.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

It would be sick to have the 2.0T in the Cruze, maybe later on after their 'fuel efficient' model count goes up, which it kind of already is. If GM was smart they'd do this to match the Dart and Focus that are going to match around 250hp. But being they are still pretty much owned by the government due to their bailout, they have other obstacles to overcome first..


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't GM have a Kappa platform laying around unused? If not a Chevy, I betcha Buick would like a new Grand National with this engine, 2 doors, and rear wheel drive. A similar version of this is already in the Regal. As long as they do not corrupt the GN name by putting it on a front wheel drive platform.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> Nearly 300 hp on a front drive car will require some serious chassis and suspension upgrades. Like sciphi noted probably looking at close to 30K. Not so sure I would drop $30K on a 4cyl FWD car.


Depends on the car


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Nearly 300 hp on a front drive car will require some serious chassis and suspension upgrades. Like sciphi noted probably looking at close to 30K. Not so sure I would drop $30K on a 4cyl FWD car.


Lots of BMW owners do/did/will so shortly for the new 3-series, and they have no clue their car is RWD. :idiot:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...well, I don't know about _"...*Hades*..." _but it would be nice if our desert summers would _"...*freeze* over..."_ for awhile!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Lots of BMW owners do/did/will so shortly for the new 3-series, and they have no clue their car is RWD. :idiot:


Amen to that! I'd wager you could re-badge a Camry and most BMW buyers wouldn't know the difference. They put down the $$$ for the propeller badge and its "status".


----------

